# [EVDL] Li-Ion battery for wheelchair



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One more item to mention

50ah of lead is the 20hour rating, If the battery discharges in 1 hour
50ah will be more like 24ah
I suspect a wheelchair battery is good for 10h so maybe you can get 30ah
out of it.

This is the Pukert effect and it is mostly absent in lithium chemistry.
So you probably can get buy with a 30 or 40 ah pack

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

